# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  Когда в дом постучалась беда.

## witness

Приветствую всех форумчан!
Когда в дом постучалась беда и вы стали жертвой преступных посягательств, попали в ДТП, пропал кто-то из родственников или друзей, и возникла необходимость в установлении свидетелей произошедшего, попробуйте это сделать с помощью сайта: narod-ugro.info/search
Мои искренние пожелания: пусть никогда не возникнет у вас необходимости им воспользоваться. При этом не исключено, что для кого-то действенной окажется именно ваша помощь
Дорогие модеры форума, быстрее всего, создавая эту тему, я нарушил принятые у Вас правила и она должна быть удалена. А, может быть, мы вместе попытаемся помочь тем, кто уже сегодня попал в беду?... (Тем более, что ресурс не является бизнес-проектом и вся информация размещается на нем абсолютно бесплатно). Заранее, спасибо.

----------

